# Devil May Cry (2013) wird verfilmt !!!



## Mandalorianer (10 Mai 2011)

*Devil May Cry (2013)
"Devil May Cry" wird verfilmt​*


*Nach "Resident Evil" soll auch die Videospielereihe "Devil May Cry"
von Capcom verfilmt werden.​*


Was mit Resident Evil geht, dürfte man sich bei Capcom denken, lässt sich sicher auch auf andere Videospielereihen des Unternehmens übertragen. Nachdem es mit dem Onimusha-Film erst einmal nicht geklappt hat und dessen Zukunft ungewiss ist und auch Lost Planet keine Fortschritte macht, hat man sich im Gegenzug die nächste noch aktive Franchise herausgepickt.

Devil May Cry nennt sie sich und handelt von Dante, der es zu gern mit allen Arten von Dämonen aufnimmt. Der erste Teil der Reihe erschien Ende 2001 für die Playstation 2 und die Spieleserie machte vor allem durch ihr stilvolles Kampfsystem, tolles Monsterdesign und einem Schwierigkeitsgrad oft hart an der Schmerzgrenze von sich reden. Der neueste Teil ist gegenwärtig unter dem Titel DmC in Arbeit und soll 2012 erscheinen.

Die Rechte an Devil May Cry hat sich Screen Gems gesichert, die bereits mit Resident Evil gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Als Autor wurde Kyle Ward (Kane & Lynch) verpflichtet.


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (10 Mai 2011)

*AW: "Devil May Cry" (2013) wird verfilmt !!!*

Uwe Boll wartet schon


----------

